# Books You Have Read This Year



## lookslikeiwin (May 6, 2014)

Do post:
Every book you can think of that you have finished in 2015
Audiobooks
Books that weren't for fun
Books of the Bible
Your current reads in a separate section
Books you've gotten a chunk of the way through but stopped reading and will be coming back to in a separate section
Total number of completed books

Don't Post:
Articles
Parts of books
The Bible as a lump thing, unless you read the whole thing - post the individual books, or at least Old Testament and New Testament
Total numbers of current and on-hold reads

Here's mine!

*Completed:
*Genesis
Exodus
Leviticus
Numbers
1 Timothy
2 Timothy
The War of the Worlds
Conrad's Fate
Divergent
The Lives of Christopher Chant
The Red Queen
Watership Down
The Lost World
Jurrassic Park
The Girl with All the Gifts
The Ladies of Grace Adieu and Other Stories
The Maze Runner
A Game of Thrones
Harry Potter series (+7)
Total: 25


*On Hold:
*City of Golden Shadow
Les Misérables 
City of Stairs 
A Clash of Kings 
Revelation

*Current*:
Deuteronomy
The Ragamuffin Gospel
I will be picking up a fictional book soon


***Also, no shame if you've only read like, 3 books this year. I've had years like that. I read a lot this year because I was going through a depression and reading helps. Plus I discovered that Audiobooks are good for me.***


----------



## lookslikeiwin (May 6, 2014)

No one is really responding (embarrassing... probably should have put it somewhere else, but I wanted to ask all NTs....)

However, it's neat to see how many people have read over 26 books. I now have also because I read another book this week.


----------



## kimpossible119 (May 15, 2014)

I'll respond 


*Completed:*
The Picture of Dorian Gray by Oscar Wilde
The Decameron by Boccaccio
The Divine Comedy by Dante 
A Tale of Two Cities by Charles Dickens
A Christmas Carol by Charles Dickens
The Consolation of Philosophy by Boethius
Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde by Robert Louis Stevenson
Silas Marner by George Eliot
Mary Barton by Elizabeth Gaskell
Fear by Michael Grant
Of Mice and Men by John Steinbeck
The Robber Bridegroom by Eudora Welty
This Side of Paradise by F. Scott Fitzgerald
The Hairy Ape by Eugene O'Neill
Sister Carrie by Theodore Dreiser
Maggie: A Girl of the Streets by Stephen Crane
The Turn of the Screw by Henry James
Eleni by Nicholas Cage
And a lot of Shakespeare :laughing::
The Tempest
King Lear
King Henry IV
Twelfth Night
The Winter's Tale
Richard III
A Midsummer Night's Dream
The Merchant of Venice
Hamlet
Macbeth
Othello 
Total: 29

*Current:*
The Canterbury Tales by Chaucer
Far From the Madding Crowd by Thomas Hardy

*On Hold:*
Dragonfly in Amber by Diana Gabaldon


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder (May 10, 2015)

I read a lot. 

*Completed:*


Market Forces
Ballerina Sex, Scandal, and Suffering Behind the Symbol of Perfection
End of Absence Reclaiming What We've Lost in a World of Constant Connection
Principles of Helicopter Aerodynamics, Second Edition
Fear and Greed Investment Risks and Opportunities in a Turbulent World
Hedge Fund Mirage The Illusion of Big Money and Why It's Too Good to Be True
Still Life with Woodpecker
Metallurgical Process Engineering
High-Beta Rich How the Manic Wealthy Will Take Us to the Next Boom, Bubble and Bust
Made in the USA The Rise and Retreat of American Manufacturing
Million Dollars an Hour Why Hedge Funds Gets Away with Siphoning Away America's Wealth
Quakernomics An Ethical Capitalism
Race and Economics How Much Can be Blamed on Discrimination
Speculation, Trading, and Bubbles
Uncertainty Theory, Fourth Edition
What Money Can't Buy the Moral Limits of Markets
Supermoney
Alloy of Law
History of Japan From Stone Age to Superpower
Man and Woman An Inside Story
Man, Economy, and State with Power A Treatise on Economic Principles with Market with Power and Market Government and the Economy
Marisol and Other Plays
Extractive Metallurgy of Nickel, Cobalt and Platinum-Group Metals
Fashion A Philosophy
El Narco Inside Mexico's Criminal Insurgency
Room Acoustics, Fifth Edition
Poor Economics A Radical Rethinking of the Way to Fight Global Poverty
Butlers Guide to Running the Home and Other Graces
Hedge Hogs The Cowboy Traders Behind Wall Street's Largest Hedge Fund Disaster
Rise and Decline of the Medici Bank 1397-1494
Perks of Being a Wallflower
Solidification and Crystallization Processing in Metals and Alloys
Industrial Furnaces, Sixth Edition
Tribology of Diamond-Like Carbon Films Fundamentals and Applications
Physics of Crystal Growth
Crystal Growth Technology From Fundamentals and Simulation to Large-scale Production
Shaped Crystals Growth by Micro-Pulling-Down Technique
Crystal Growth Processes Based on Capillarity Czochralski, Floating Zone, Shaping and Crucible Techniques
Advanced Oil Crop Biorefineries
Myth of the Robber Barons A New Look at the Rise of Big Business in America
Genius of Opposites How Introverts and Extroverts Achieve Extraordinary Results Together
Basic Human Laws of Stupidity
Lens Design, Fourth Edition 
Super Intelligence Paths, Dangers, Strategies
Stranger in a Strange Land
22 Things a Woman with Asperger's Syndrome Wants You to Know
Aspergirls Empowering Females with Asperger Syndrome
Magna Carta The Making and Legacy of the Great Charter
Sailing to Sarantium
Lord of Emperors
Interest Rates, Prices and Liquidity Lessons from the Financial Crisis
Oil and Governance State-owned Enterprises and the World Energy Supply
Chopsticks A Cultural and Culinary History
Arrow Impossibility Theorem
Modern Japan A Social History Since 1868
Capital , Accumulation and Money An Integration of Capital Growth and Monetary Theory, Second Edition
Python for Finance
Great Women of Imperial Rome, Mothers and wives of the Caesars
Treasury's War The Unleashing of a New Ear of Financial Warfare
Machine Learning Hands-On for Developers and Technical Professionals
Small Wind Turbines Analysis, Design, and Application
Asylum
This Time It's Different Eight Centuries of Financial Folly
Asperger Syndrome and Long Term Relationships
Perfectionist, Life and Death in Haute Cuisine
Textiles for Sportswear
Brain that Changes Itself

*In Progress:*

I'm just going to list them off of my eReader. That doesn't include the ones in the piles on the floor. 

Age of Cryptocurrency
Bloodsucking Fiends
Currency Wars The Making of the Next Global Crisis
Dirty Job
Endgame
Five Minds of the Future
Fool
History of Money From AD 800
Imaginary Cities
Making Money Coin, Currency, and the Coming of Capitalism
Men on Strike Why Men are Boycotting Marriage, Fatherhood, and the American Dream and Why It Matters
Off the Books The Underground Economy of the Urban Poor
Paper Money Collapse
Rule of Empires Those Who Built Them, Those Who Endured Them, and Why They Always Fall
Tractate on Japanese Aesthetics
Whole World is a Single Flower

Nothing is ever on hold, just in the queue and that list is thousands long at this point.


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

No option for zero books? I hate reading books and yet I've been a full-time student for all my life. Some textbooks are good but I honestly don't see the point in books as anything but a less convenient form of information.


----------



## lookslikeiwin (May 6, 2014)

Doktorin Zylinder said:


> I read a lot.


Lol you read like my brother. I don't think he's missed anything that has passed in front of his face. You can stock my nonfiction library. A lot of those looked pretty interesting.
@kimpossible119 Nice collection of classics! I was just thinking about rereading dorian gray.


----------



## lookslikeiwin (May 6, 2014)

nO_d3N1AL said:


> No option for zero books? I hate reading books and yet I've been a full-time student for all my life. Some textbooks are good but I honestly don't see the point in books as anything but a less convenient form of information.


You're right I totes should have put a zero option in there. Apparently that was incomprehensible at the time in which I made this hahaha. Why not fictional books? You can't say stories are useless if you look at their impact on society. I would argue that movies make less of an impression because they are shorter and less involved.


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

lookslikeiwin said:


> You're right I totes should have put a zero option in there. Apparently that was incomprehensible at the time in which I made this hahaha. Why not fictional books? You can't say stories are useless if you look at their impact on society. I would argue that movies make less of an impression because they are shorter and less involved.


Books are old-fashioned. Video games and movies can convey much more excitement in far less time.


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

I voted 26+ although I've not actually kept track to see if that number is actually accurate.

However, I would like to point out that I am getting ready to finish what's there is so far of the _A Song of Ice and Fire_ series. All five books together have an estimated word count of 1,770,000. This year, I also read _Infinite Jest_, which has a word count of 543,709. Assuming the average novel has a word count of 60,000, I've at the very least read the equivalent of 38.5 books through those two alone and they're not the only books I've read this year.

By the nature of some of the books I've read this year, I may not have actually reached 26 books, but given the sheer number of words I read, I think it's clear I'm an avid reader.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

I don't keep track, but my Kobo tells me I've read 42. Can't be arsed to list all, but there's Nabokov's Lolita, Thoreau's Walden, Kafka's Metamorphosis, Sam Harris' Waking Up, lots of Terry Pratchett...

@_Doktorin Zylinder_ - impressive. Truly. Why do you read?


----------



## katemess (Oct 21, 2015)

I can't remember much of what I've read, but I'm currently reading "The Stranger Beside Me" by Ann Rule (about Ted Bundy), and it's great. The best true crime book I've read. Other true crime books worth reading are "Rose West: The Making of a Monster" by Jane Carter Woodrow, and "Lambs to the Slaughter" by Debi Marshall (the most graphic). 

Other memorable ones I've read this year: Hell's Angels by Hunter S Thompson, and Eugenia by Mark Tedeschi. I also re-read the Harry Potter series at the start of the year. 

I have a distinct preference for non-fiction. I rarely get more than 30 pages into a fiction book.


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder (May 10, 2015)

@Marvin the Dendroid 

Almost all reading to me is pleasurable. I often fall asleep with books in my bed.

The reason I read is to expand my knowledge base for my curiosity is great and it is never satiated for long. I can never have enough knowledge. I am constantly augmenting and rearranging my theories and models; everything can always be improved upon. Knowledge is indeed power to me because I am very good at putting it to use. I don't just let it sit around in the confines of my mind, but I use it in the real world other than being a walking encyclopedia. I use it to better myself and those I love.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

Doktorin Zylinder said:


> @_Marvin the Dendroid_
> 
> Almost all reading to me is pleasurable. I often fall asleep with books in my bed.
> 
> The reason I read is to expand my knowledge base for my curiosity is great and it is never satiated for long. I can never have enough knowledge. I am constantly augmenting and rearranging my theories and models; everything can always be improved upon. Knowledge is indeed power to me because I am very good at putting it to use. I don't just let it sit around in the confines of my mind, but I use it in the real world other than being a walking encyclopedia. I use it to better myself and those I love.


Indeed. Do you or will you write something yourself?


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder (May 10, 2015)

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> Indeed. Do you or will you write something yourself?


Do you mean fiction or nonfiction or both?


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

Doktorin Zylinder said:


> Do you mean fiction or nonfiction or either?


Anything from journal articles to the next War and Peace.


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder (May 10, 2015)

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> Anything from journal articles to the next War and Peace.


I've written a lot papers. Most are in university archives along with my dissertations, thesis, and postdoctoral works. 

I have been asked to write a book by several people on a topic I won't divulge on which I am currently working. 

I've done some personal writing on a few novels, but I doubt I'd ever publish them. 

I had an idea to write a compendium of economics a while ago that I might start outlining in the next few years. There may be several engineering works to come in the future, but I'm not sure at the moment. My plate will be full of things in the coming months and I won't be able to spend a lot of time writing. 

Why do you ask if I write or will write?


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

Doktorin Zylinder said:


> Why do you ask if I write or will write?


Just curious.


----------



## lookslikeiwin (May 6, 2014)

I completely forgot I reread Harry Potter. I don't think I remembered it in my list, which adds like, 7 books to my total  If I did add it, I doubt I counted it as 7.

I used to not read much (or I thought it wasn't very much though I did find out that I have a skewed view on "not very much"). I would read about 2-6 books a year and if I didn't like books for school, I'd skim or read book descriptions elsewhere. I also read spark notes of 1984 once because I thought it was interesting but didn't want to be bothered with all the details for some reason. Still haven't read the actual book. I also started a lot of books and got bored a few pages in, because I was constantly working on my own stories in my head and they were more interesting, being more developed.

Anyway, this year I started reading (technically listening) way more because I have been depressed and it was a good way to get my mind off of the problem until I was far enough away for it not to bother me. The Harry Potter series was particularly helpful because it was everything that the problem was not, plus it was also very long. Since then, I can barely go a week without a new book and I finish most books within a week, sometimes up to four books a week. I am technically way better than I was a couple months ago, but something about reading puts a lot more distance between the current and the past, which helps me think more clearly.


----------



## RestlessCryptid (Apr 6, 2015)

Holy crap it's about time we had a book-sharing page. I have a list somewhere of books I want... I'll add them when the time comes.


----------



## lookslikeiwin (May 6, 2014)

RestlessCryptid said:


> Holy crap it's about time we had a book-sharing page. I have a list somewhere of books I want... I'll add them when the time comes.


Right? I was surprised there wasn't an NT book club or something going on already lol. I should have told people to also post their favorite new book they read this year.

I guess since Watership Down and Harry Potter were rereads, I'd have to debate between The Ragamuffin Gospel, Jurassic Park and The Lives of Christopher Chant for that one. The latter two did not change my life, while the former did, but I love fiction.


----------



## Green Girl (Oct 1, 2010)

I have no idea how many I've read - I read a lot of children's books for my job. 100 or so, I guess. Adult books - probably 30 or so. Most years I read a least one a week, but I've been busy this year. I read a little of everything, but I've been reading more non-fiction lately. 

I really enjoyed Sam Kean's book, The Tale of theThe Dueling Neurosurgeons. It's very well-written and entertaining, and you learn a lot about the brain and the history of research into it.

I also loved Ann Leckie's amazing sci-fi trilogy, starting with Ancillary Justice. It is a great adventure story, but also a fascinating exploration of identity - what it means, how we define it.


----------



## lookslikeiwin (May 6, 2014)

Green Girl said:


> I have no idea how many I've read - I read a lot of children's books for my job. 100 or so, I guess. Adult books - probably 30 or so. Most years I read a least one a week, but I've been busy this year. I read a little of everything, but I've been reading more non-fiction lately.
> 
> I really enjoyed Sam Kean's book, The Tale of theThe Dueling Neurosurgeons. It's very well-written and entertaining, and you learn a lot about the brain and the history of research into it.
> 
> I also loved Ann Leckie's amazing sci-fi trilogy, starting with Ancillary Justice. It is a great adventure story, but also a fascinating exploration of identity - what it means, how we define it.


What's your job? I used to love young adult's and children's stuff, though it's harder to filter through the good versus dumb stuff these days.


----------



## Green Girl (Oct 1, 2010)

lookslikeiwin said:


> What's your job? I used to love young adult's and children's stuff, though it's harder to filter through the good versus dumb stuff these days.


I'm a youth services librarian.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

These are the ones I know I read this year:

Six crimes sans assassin (Boileau & Narcejac)
Beasts in My Belfry (Gerald Durrell)
The Plague Court Murders (John Dickson Carr)
The White Priory Murders
The Red Widow Murders
The Arabian Nights Murder
The Problem of the Green Capsule
The Reader is Warned 
The Sleeping Sphinx
The House at Satan’s Elbow
The Innocence of Father Brown (G.K. Chesterton)
The Big Four (Agatha Christie)
The Sittaford Mystery
Murder on the Orient Express
Death in the Clouds
Murder in Mesopotamia
Cards on the Table
Appointment with Death
Hercule Poirot’s Christmas
Murder is Easy
Five Little Pigs
Taken at the Flood
Mrs. McGinty’s Dead
A Pocket Full of Rye
The Pale Horse
The Mirror Crack’d from Side to Side
The Exploits of Brigadier Gerard (Sir Arthur Conan Doyle)
Flashman in the Great Game (George Macdonald Fraser)
Flashman and the Redskins
Flashman and the Mountain of Light
Flashman and the Angel of the Lord
Flashman and the Tiger
The Stoneware Monkey (R. Austin Freeman)
The Man Who Grew Tomatoes (Gladys Mitchell)
The Labyrinth of Dreaming Books (Walter Moers)
The Colour of Magic (Terry Pratchett)
The Light Fantastic
Equal Rites
Mort
Sourcery
Wyrd Sisters
Pyramids
Guards, Guards!
I Shall Wear Midnight
The Shepherd’s Crown
The Tragedy of Z (Ellery Queen)
Péril (S.A. Steeman)
Zéro
Six hommes morts
L’assassin habite au 21
The New Arabian Nights (Robert Louis Stevenson)
William Tell Told Again (P.G. Wodehouse)
Mike
A Gentleman of Leisure / The Intrusion of Jimmy
Psmith in the City
The Prince and Betty

The Spectrum of English Murder (Curtis Evans on detective fiction writers Henry Wade & the Coles)
The Golden Age of Murder (Martin Edwards’ history of the Detection Club)
Lots of Tintin (started with Tintin au pays des Soviets, up to L'affaire Tournesol / The Calculus Affair); Blake & Mortimer BDs
Various books on opera (and a lot of scores!)
Books on Dr Who

(Not a highbrow!)


----------



## RubiksCubix (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm reading The Fundamental Principals of the Metaphysical Morals By Immanuel Kant

I got like nine hours into a Critique of pure reason and then I sort of looked for a shorter and more concise work.

I'm also planning to start Leviathan by Thomas Hobbes and the Abolition of Man by C.S. Lewis.

I finished The Spirit of Laws by Montesquieu and The Road to Serfdom by Hayek and read a few more of the Federalist Papers this year. I'm about 350 pages into my 550 page collection but its pretty dense and repetitive


----------



## Xerosis (Dec 5, 2015)

Finished: 

The Illusion of Immortality by Corliss Lamont 
The Demon Haunted World by Carl Sagan 
Battle Royale by Koushun Takami 
The Stand by Stephen King 
Death by Black Hole by Neil Degrasse Tyson 
A Brief History of Time by Stephen Hawking 
Pet Semetary by Stephen King 

Books to come back to: 

General System Theory by Ludwig von Bertalanffy 
You Are Now Less Dumb by David McRaney 
Introduction to Metaphysics by Heidegger 

Currently reading:

Some physics and astronomy textbooks that I don't remember the names of
Cosmos by Carl Sagan 
The End of Science by John Horgan
Consciousness Explained by Daniel Dennett

There are more in each section that I can't remember and I have a huge to-read list as well...time. I need more of it :frustrating:


----------



## lookslikeiwin (May 6, 2014)

It's really interesting to see the variety of books people read


----------



## Tsubaki (Apr 14, 2015)

I don't think that I have finished a single book this year XD
I'm a bad NT. 
Usually, I prefer to read articles, short stories or generally anything that can be finished within half an hour. Novels don't really keep me occupied and I get bored very quickly when the story isn't going anywhere. I also have a problem with starting to read again after I put the book away. My focus is mostly on interesting word-constructions and events that are meaningful on their own and give me something to think about. In my opinion, this often gets lost within the unnecessary details in longer books.

I also prefer writing and interpreting over reading. It's much more fun for me to write an interpretation(or to read an interpretation) than to read the actual text.


----------



## RestlessCryptid (Apr 6, 2015)

Doktorin Zylinder said:


> History of Japan From Stone Age to Superpower
> 
> Chopsticks A Cultural and Culinary History
> 
> ...


I taught myself Japanese and I'm obsessively studying the culture. Would you recommend the book on Japanese social history?


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder (May 10, 2015)

RestlessCryptid said:


> I taught myself Japanese and I'm obsessively studying the culture. Would you recommend the book on Japanese social history?


I lived in Japan for a year when I was in university. I'd recommend all of those books if you are indeed obsessed with the culture. There is another one I read years ago about the yakuza, as well. I have over one hundred books on Japan. It's something I enjoy.


----------



## Blindspots (Jan 27, 2014)

Books I completed this year (based on the index card bibliography system I tried to stick with this year)


What is a masterpiece? Encounters with great works of art - Christopher Dell, ed.
How to Study Art Worlds - Hans van Maanen
But is it art? - Cynthia Freeland
Running a Museum: a practical handbook
Art Worlds - Howard S. Becker
Nation and Culture: The Proceedings - The 150th Rizal Commemoration
Tractate on Japanese Aesthetics - Donald Richie
Legacies of the Sword, the Kashima-Shinryu and Samurai Martial Culture - Karl Friday
The Samurai Ethic and Modern Japan: Yukio Mishima on Hagakure
The Anatomy of The Self - Takeo Doi
The Book of Tea - Kakuzo Okakura
Ideology and Narrative in Modern Japanese Literature - Fuminobu Murakami
Bushido: The Soul of Japan - Inazo Nitobe
Bridge of Dreams - The Mary Griggs Burke Collection of Japanese Art
The Book of Kimono - Norio Yamanaka
The Sayings of Confucius
The Demon-Haunted World - Carl Sagan
Mastery - Robert Greene
The Gay Science - Nietzsche
Blink - Malcolm Gladwell
Why Read The Classics? - Italo Calvino
The 7 Habits of Highly Effective People - Stephen Covey
The Hero with a Thousand Faces - Joseph Campbell
Representations of the Intellectual - Edward Said
Flow: The Psychology of Optimal Experience - Mihaly Csiksentmihalyi
Beyond Boredom and Anxiety - Mihaly Csiksentmihalyi
On Becoming a Person - Carl Rogers (The last vaguely med-related book I've read)
The Decision Book: 50 Models for Strategic Thinking - Tschappeler and Krogerus
The Art of Non-Conformity - Chris Guillebeau
The Complete Enneagram - Beatrice Chestnut (The only typology book I've read cover-to-cover so far)
Writing in the Dark - David Grossman
The Sense of an Ending - Julian Barnes
Confessions of a Mask - Yukio Mishima
Rashomon and other Stories - Ryunosuke Akutagawa



There's 34 in the list. They're mostly books on art studies as preparation for master's and Japanese culture books I read in a library I became a member of this year. More non-fiction that I usually read within a year. 

Not quite satisfied with the amount of fiction I've finished; there's a lot I've started this year but have yet to find the momentum to continue. And I didn't list down the textbooks I picked only one or two chapters to read. Looking at my bookshelf and e-reader reminds me of all the other books waiting to be read *salivates*

Can't keep track of all the manga I've read this year, as well as the storybooks in Nihongo I've attempted reading, audiobooks I've deleted to clear space in my phone, comic books.... Now there's an idea for next year.


----------



## RestlessCryptid (Apr 6, 2015)

Doktorin Zylinder said:


> I lived in Japan for a year when I was in university. I'd recommend all of those books if you are indeed obsessed with the culture. There is another one I read years ago about the yakuza, as well. I have over one hundred books on Japan. It's something I enjoy.


Cool, I lived in Southeast Asia as a child from 2005-2008. My ENTJ father had business over there. I got to travel a lot, China, India, Australia, Vietnam, Thailand, Burma, Singapore, Malaysia, Indonesia, Cambodia, Taiwan. The three places I haven't been to that I want to go to are the Philippians, South Korea, and Japan. Though I've _technically_ been _in_ the country before, several times between flights from the US to Asia, I never got to _be_ there.

I started teaching myself Japanese two years ago, not really intending to get as far as I have gotten with it. I was sixteen then AND I'm eighteen now. It's kind of morphed into a hobby. 

By the way, weren't you like a child prodigy, if I remember correctly? How old were you when you were living in Japan?


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder (May 10, 2015)

RestlessCryptid said:


> Cool, I lived in Southeast Asia as a child from 2005-2008. My ENTJ father had business over there. I got to travel a lot, China, India, Australia, Vietnam, Thailand, Burma, Singapore, Malaysia, Indonesia, Cambodia, Taiwan. The three places I haven't been to that I want to go to are the Philippians, South Korea, and Japan. Though I've _technically_ been _in_ the country before, several times between flights from the US to Asia, I never got to _be_ there.
> 
> I started teaching myself Japanese two years ago, not really intending to get as far as I have gotten with it. I was sixteen then AND I'm eighteen now. It's kind of morphed into a hobby.
> 
> By the way, weren't you like a child prodigy, if I remember correctly? How old were you when you were living in Japan?


I was considered a child prodigy, yes, and was twenty when I lived there.


----------



## RestlessCryptid (Apr 6, 2015)

Doktorin Zylinder said:


> I was considered a child prodigy, yes, and was twenty when I lived there.


Do you speak fluent Japanese? Or close to fluent? Me personally, 

をたしわ,すこしにほごおはなす, でも, すこしだけ。

I don't much write in it though, only read it.


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder (May 10, 2015)

RestlessCryptid said:


> Do you speak fluent Japanese? Or close to fluent? Me personally,
> 
> をたしわ,すこしにほごおはなす, でも, すこしだけ。
> 
> I don't much write in it though, only read it.


Unless it's your first language fluency is a fallacy, especially with Japanese. Then again, I know native English speakers who aren't fluent in English, which I find incredibly disturbing. I can speak Japanese very well and also speak an additional ten some languages, but I never learned the Japanese writing system properly, so I've had it on the roster to do it properly next year along with Mandarin.


----------



## RestlessCryptid (Apr 6, 2015)

Doktorin Zylinder said:


> Unless it's your first language fluency is a fallacy, especially with Japanese. Then again, I know native English speakers who aren't fluent in English, which I find incredibly disturbing. I can speak Japanese very well and also speak an additional ten some languages, but I never learned the Japanese writing system properly, so I've had it on the roster to do it properly next year along with Mandarin.


I also speak Mandarin, Russian, Spanish, and a little bit of German. I'd like to learn French, Arabic, and Latin but I haven't started on those yet. Korean would be cool later on... Someone told me that the more languages one learns the easier it becomes. I think this is true. I could probably very easily learn German if I put my mind to it, it's so much like English I can hardly stand it. French and Latin look pretty easy too. 

I have an eidetic memory so memorizing these things has always come easy to me.

It's not that hard to learn how to read it. Took me three weeks working in my leisure time to master Hiragana with this website. 

Learn Hiragana and Katakana – Real Kana


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder (May 10, 2015)

RestlessCryptid said:


> I also speak Mandarin, Russian, Spanish, and a little bit of German. I'd like to learn French, Arabic, and Latin but I haven't started on those yet. Korean would be cool later on... Someone told me that the more languages one learns the easier it becomes. I think this is true. I could probably very easily learn German if I put my mind to it, it's so much like English I can hardly stand it. French and Latin look pretty easy too.
> 
> I have an eidetic memory so memorizing these things has always come easy to me.
> 
> ...


When I moved to Japan for university, I was pretty much thrust into the culture without much warning. I had two people to help me around for a bit, but that was about it. Being a recluse didn't help either. I will agree that eidetic memories are quite helpful in such things; mine gets a lot of use. I've been called better than Google. >< . 

I speak French, German, Swiss German, Italian, Czech, Russian, Spanish, Japanese, Thai, and Hebrew along with some Gaelic, Sinhala, Portuguese, Cantonese, Hindi and Polish. I'm moving this month and will be quite busy, so my learning has been pushed back for Mandarin until next year. I do like Japan, though. Hopefully, I'll get to see the sakura this year when I go. Asia is still my favorite part of the world to visit. There is a possibility I'll move back to Japan for a couple of years, but that's up in the air at the moment.


----------



## RestlessCryptid (Apr 6, 2015)

Doktorin Zylinder said:


> When I moved to Japan for university, I was pretty much thrust into the culture without much warning. I had two people to help me around for a bit, but that was about it. Being a recluse didn't help either. I will agree that eidetic memories are quite helpful in such things; mine gets a lot of use. I've been called better than Google. >< .
> 
> I speak French, German, Swiss German, Italian, Czech, Russian, Spanish, Japanese, Thai, and Hebrew along with some Gaelic, Sinhala, Portuguese, Cantonese, Hindi and Polish. I'm moving this month and will be quite busy, so my learning has been pushed back for Mandarin until next year. I do like Japan, though. Hopefully, I'll get to see the sakura this year when I go. Asia is still my favorite part of the world to visit. There is a possibility I'll move back to Japan for a couple of years, but that's up in the air at the moment.


Awesome. I want to learn Gaelic, Hawaiian, Pennsylvania Dutch, and Hebrew but those aren't super useful to me right now, being a senior in high school and all. I'm trying to learn the ones that I can use.
People keep saying I should do something with languages, like be a translator, but I'd rather get a job in innovative science. I also have a childish idea about working in the FBI behavioral analysis unit like how they do on TV, (I've been obsessing over serial murder, forensics, and abnormal psychology for a while now.) But in reality I'd probably have to wait until I was in my thirties to be accepted, with years of detective experience and a PHD. I wouldn't mind doing it... it's just that it would take a while.

*About the eidetic memory, you're the first person I've said that to who knew what it was 
*
My best friend (ENFP) thinks it's creepy. She compares me to her ISTJ brother with aspergers ALL the time. Well, I don't have that, but I have a couple of those tendencies due to a severely overactive right brain hemisphere. (I over think everything and that causes me to comprehend complex information roughly ten times quicker than your typical kid my age, at least, that's how the doctor put it...) 






*I wondered if other people with eidetic memories could actually read like this. You read a lot so I'm asking...*

*Also, what kind of jobs do you do? *

Sorry for playing twenty questions on the reading forum.... I'm just curious.


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder (May 10, 2015)

RestlessCryptid said:


> Awesome. I want to learn Gaelic, Hawaiian, Pennsylvania Dutch, and Hebrew but those aren't super useful to me right now, being a senior in high school and all. I'm trying to learn the ones that I can use.
> People keep saying I should do something with languages, like be a translator, but I'd rather get a job in innovative science. I also have a childish idea about working in the FBI behavioral analysis unit like how they do on TV, (I've been obsessing over serial murder, forensics, and abnormal psychology for a while now.) But in reality I'd probably have to wait until I was in my thirties to be accepted, with years of detective experience and a PHD. I wouldn't mind doing it... it's just that it would take a while.
> 
> *About the eidetic memory, you're the first person I've said that to who knew what it was
> ...


You could be an interpreter. I wouldn't suggest any government position, either.

I also have AS and it's much more difficult to diagnose in females unless it's a very well-versed specialist. 

What is being shown in that clip is nothing more speed reading; the finger down the page is a dead giveaway, but that's what happens when the audience being catered two had the attention span and intelligence level of a fifth grader. I can read at about three thousands words per minute. I know another aspie who can do half that. 

As for jobs, I'm a consulting engineer and economist and day trader.


----------



## lookslikeiwin (May 6, 2014)

You guys make me feel so small. I want to learn Hebrew, Arabic, Aramaic, Greek, Korean, Japanese, Gaelic and Icelandic, and technically more, but I'll be lucky if I ever get through two, let alone one. I don't speak any languages fluently. I lost interest in High School because I had anxiety issues and was tired all the time. I did better when I was homeschooled but I think I had some hidden social anxiety problems. Now that I am thankfully out of school, I am going to particularly try for Hebrew, and then either Japanese (because it is fun) or Korean (because I have more connections with Koreans). I really want to study the Bible in it's original languages. The Koran would be nice too, and then Gaelic and Icelandic more for fun, but could be useful writing tools. Unfortunately I will be done with the books that could use them by the time I have the time to learn either language.


----------

